# Bully victim:



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Well i think my Giraffe Cichlid is being bullied by my larger one. Im not quite sure but I noticed he is being chased by the bigger one. I dont know what This is, either a bite mark or some infection....can anyone help me, please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

cant see em too well. the pics are kinda small.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

It kinda looks like a bite mark, i wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i think it looks like a bite mark.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If it showed up over night its probably just a bite mark (thats one heck of a bite!). I know that when cichlids "face off" they tend to keep biting the same spot if they're able. That doesn't mean that they won't take a shot elsewhere on the body. From the picture its hard to tell if it has been roughed up anywhere else. Just curious, but how big is your smaller "guy"(about 3"?)? It kinda looks like might be a "gal". Just keep an eye on it and if starts to look questionable go ahead medicate. Actually, you could just add some aquarium salt now to help the healing process.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, about 3-4 inches big. the bully is about 6 inches. I remember reading something about as medication that treats wounds. I think it started with an "m"


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Was it Melafix?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

could it be Ich?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Ich? Get out of here you turd.:lol: It's a wound that's got infected. Melifix works wounders (get it? :lol: ), also tonic salt is good.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe Bausman's Tonic is the crystal (salt) product are talking about.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

It looks like a bite wound that might be starting to fungus up. I'd do a good water change and use melafix or similar products. Some aquarium salt wouldn't hurt.

How many fish are in the tank with them?


----------

